# Prince Charles



## Reformingstudent (Mar 3, 2005)

Royal Engagement photo


----------



## Puritanhead (Mar 3, 2005)

She doesn't need dental work, as urgently as Prince Charles does.

[Edited on 3-3-2005 by Puritanhead]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 3, 2005)

Yikes!


----------



## Reformingstudent (Mar 3, 2005)

that picture reminds me of that old Mel Tillis song:

Hey baby let me see your brand new saddle 
Let´s that pretty thing up on my horse 
Let´s get it on real tight now 
Cause we don´t want you ta falling off 

Well I got the horse and you got the saddle 
We like to ride side by side 
Aw I got the horse and she got the saddle 
Together we´re gonna ride, ride, ride 

In the moonlight by the river 
By the honeysuckle vine 
We´ll be riding, peeping and hiding 
Till we see the morning light 

Well I got the horse and you got the saddle 

We like to ride side by side 
Aw I got the horse and she got the saddle 
Together we´re gonna ride, ride, ride 

Hey baby let´s stop for a little while 
I need to give my old horse a rest 
And you know there ain´t no use 
In us trying to wear out your new saddle 

Hear the crickets singing softly 
Never heard a sweeter sound 
And you know crickets do their singing 
By just rubbing their legs around 

Well I got the horse and you got the saddle 
We like to ride side by side 
Aw I got the horse and she got the saddle 
Together we´re gonna ride, ride, ride 

Well I got the horse and you got the saddle 
We like to ride side by side 
Aw I got the horse and she got the saddle 
Together we´re gonna ride, ride, ride 

:bigsmile:

OK I'll stop now.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 3, 2005)




----------

